# Water Shortages, Electrical Grid Issues



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*Talk of water rationing:*

Two years ago the bottom half of my house was flooded up to 4 feet and now the water "Laguna de Bay" back yard is 3-400 yards away, very low and drying up and this is year is one of the driest I have ever experienced.

With that said those living in the cities and possibly other remote area's could end up with water rationing, unless you have a deep well with electrical pump/tank and optional hand pump.

*Electrical grid okay one day and crisis the next:*

I purchased a generator a couple years ago just in case the grid collapses and then back to rationing power and brown outs, so far it's been really stable but this year seems have warning signs, due to this I have been upgrading my rechargeable items including fans. 

When stuff starts to hit the fan... all these items, vaporize from store/hardware shelves and then get sold at a much higher price.


----------



## Cebu Citizen (Dec 13, 2013)

Great observations...when my company was in Leyte after Yolanda, we were told the power could be out as long as six months, yet I noticed there were very few homes or businesses that had a generator and then when people wanted them...they were hard to find and very expensive...as much as three times the normal price.

My company here in the US also specializes in rain catchment systems, which I fully intent on implementing when I move to the Philippines and purchase my home. If we can use free rain water for washing vehicles, clothing, landscapes, house plants, pets, livestock and a multitude of other items...it seriously reduces our need to purchase so much water.

The system I am hoping to use in the Philippines will be a 1000 gallon underground storage tank which can be placed under the homes foundation thereby reducing the overall footprint of the project. All roof areas will drain directly into the storage tank.

Water can be easily accessed by both a small electric pump or a hand pump should there be no power at the time...

A rain catchment system like this along with a good generator can certainly make the ExPat more self sufficient during these times of infrastructure insecurities when permanently residing in third world countries.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*Water system for the house*



Cebu Citizen said:


> Great observations...when my company was in Leyte after Yolanda, we were told the power could be out as long as six months, yet I noticed there were very few homes or businesses that had a generator and then when people wanted them...they were hard to find and very expensive...as much as three times the normal price.
> 
> My company here in the US also specializes in rain catchment systems, which I fully intent on implementing when I move to the Philippines and purchase my home. If we can use free rain water for washing vehicles, clothing, landscapes, house plants, pets, livestock and a multitude of other items...it seriously reduces our need to purchase so much water.
> 
> ...


Sounds like there's no deep well's in the area you plan retiring on? I couldn't imagine the cost to set up something like that. I have seen water runoff systems hooked to barrels welded on top of each other with a hose hook up on the bottom, they really look good.


----------



## Cebu Citizen (Dec 13, 2013)

Actually these systems are very cost effective...but even if I have a deep well, I still want to have a rain water catchment system...its just environmentally sound.


----------



## George6020 (Apr 18, 2014)

Water and electricity...........very important to us foreigners. Last year when I lived in Davao, I built a cement water tank above ground..........which was fed by the gutters on the house. But when there is no rain, the tank runs dry, so I had a deep well drilled(pounded) approx. 250 feet. Installed a submersible pump, but I should have included a manual pump too for brownouts. Now that I'm in Cebu, I will certainly plan for 2 water sources, and for brownouts. After the house is built, I hope to build a small solar energy system. Does anyone have any experience with solar?


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*Water tank placement area*



George6020 said:


> Water and electricity...........very important to us foreigners. Last year when I lived in Davao, I built a cement water tank above ground..........which was fed by the gutters on the house. But when there is no rain, the tank runs dry, so I had a deep well drilled(pounded) approx. 250 feet. Installed a submersible pump, but I should have included a manual pump too for brownouts. Now that I'm in Cebu, I will certainly plan for 2 water sources, and for brownouts. After the house is built, I hope to build a small solar energy system. Does anyone have any experience with solar?


When my steel water tank eventually fails, (two floods have caused some damages) I will mount a new large steel tank on top of the roof or level with the roof so I can get more sun hitting the tank from all directions, many houses are set up this way, hot or warmer water comes in handy when dealing with greasy pots and dishes.


----------



## Maxx62 (Dec 31, 2013)

Cebu Citizen said:


> Great observations...when my company was in Leyte after Yolanda, we were told the power could be out as long as six months, yet I noticed there were very few homes or businesses that had a generator and then when people wanted them...they were hard to find and very expensive...as much as three times the normal price.
> 
> My company here in the US also specializes in rain catchment systems, which I fully intent on implementing when I move to the Philippines and purchase my home. If we can use free rain water for washing vehicles, clothing, landscapes, house plants, pets, livestock and a multitude of other items...it seriously reduces our need to purchase so much water.
> 
> ...


A few years ago we started collecting rain water from our roof and we used it to water plants and wash the car, stuff like that. The down spouts went directly into huge concrete storage barrels, which hold approximately one hundred gallons each. Eventually someone used the stored rain water to wash the dogs, and soon afterwards the dogs started losing hair, and developed a rash. The vet said that our dogs had ringworm, and that the most likely cause was rats urinating and defecating on our roof, or in our rain gutters. After that we've only rain water for watering plants, and nothing else. I've always wanted to do more with the stored rain water, but I wasn't sure how to properly treat it to make it safe?


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*Water contamination*



Maxx62 said:


> A few years ago we started collecting rain water from our roof and we used it to water plants and wash the car, stuff like that. The down spouts went directly into huge concrete storage barrels, which hold approximately one hundred gallons each. Eventually someone used the stored rain water to wash the dogs, and soon afterwards the dogs started losing hair, and developed a rash. The vet said that our dogs had ringworm, and that the most likely cause was rats urinating and defecating on our roof, or in our rain gutters. After that we've only rain water for watering plants, and nothing else. I've always wanted to do more with the stored rain water, but I wasn't sure how to properly treat it to make it safe?


Great point Maxx62..., many years ago before they had all these water filtration spots I tried to collect rain water from the roof, it was terrible, the rain tasted like charcoal, dust from the roads, about the only thing it's good for is watering plants.


----------



## George6020 (Apr 18, 2014)

mcalleyboy said:


> Great point Maxx62..., many years ago before they had all these water filtration spots I tried to collect rain water from the roof, it was terrible, the rain tasted like charcoal, dust from the roads, about the only thing it's good for is watering plants.


Wow....very interesting. I built a large cement water tank in Davao....approx. 4000 liters. It collected rain water from the gutters. I used pvc pipe from the gutters to the tank. It was far from the road, so not much dust, and we cut down trees near the building for safety reasons...but also to keep some rats and insects away. Every time we had a big rain that filled the tank, I would add 500ml of chlorine. We never drank the water, but had no side effects from showers, baths, laundry, and even watering plants. Sometimes in the US, I can smell a little chlorine that our water treatment plants use to sanitize the water.............but I only used 500ml chlorine for a 4000 liter tank, so I couldn't smell any in the water......and no other stinky smells.


----------



## pac (Jul 27, 2013)

George6020 said:


> Wow....very interesting. I built a large cement water tank in Davao....approx. 4000 liters. It collected rain water from the gutters. I used pvc pipe from the gutters to the tank. It was far from the road, so not much dust, and we cut down trees near the building for safety reasons...but also to keep some rats and insects away. Every time we had a big rain that filled the tank, I would add 500ml of chlorine. We never drank the water, but had no side effects from showers, baths, laundry, and even watering plants. Sometimes in the US, I can smell a little chlorine that our water treatment plants use to sanitize the water.............but I only used 500ml chlorine for a 4000 liter tank, so I couldn't smell any in the water......and no other stinky smells.


George6020? Good post, thanks.

Do you mind my asking, where do you get your chlorine?
For water purification, can you use the same stuff as swimming pools?

pac


----------



## Maxx62 (Dec 31, 2013)

mcalleyboy said:


> Great point Maxx62..., many years ago before they had all these water filtration spots I tried to collect rain water from the roof, it was terrible, the rain tasted like charcoal, dust from the roads, about the only thing it's good for is watering plants.


Someone told me that there are only two safe ways to completely remove the pathogens in the stored water. One way would be to steam distill it, (cost prohibitive) while the other way would be to use an ultraviolet water filtration system (also very expensive last time I looked). I guess you still might need some sort of charcoal filtration system to remove solid particles such as paint chips and air pollution particles?

I gave up on this idea years ago, because I kept encountering salesmen who were trying to offer me equipment that cost more than my car back in America. I have to admit that I know virtually nothing on this topic.


----------



## George6020 (Apr 18, 2014)

pac said:


> George6020? Good post, thanks.
> 
> Do you mind my asking, where do you get your chlorine?
> For water purification, can you use the same stuff as swimming pools?
> ...


Hey max,

I found these little packets of chlorine power at the supermarket, but also seen them at local markets. I mixed 1 packet with 500ml of water for my entire tank. worked good for me.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*Blessed with fresh water*



Maxx62 said:


> Someone told me that there are only two safe ways to completely remove the pathogens in the stored water. One way would be to steam distill it, (cost prohibitive) while the other way would be to use an ultraviolet water filtration system (also very expensive last time I looked). I guess you still might need some sort of charcoal filtration system to remove solid particles such as paint chips and air pollution particles?
> 
> I gave up on this idea years ago, because I kept encountering salesmen who were trying to offer me equipment that cost more than my car back in America. I have to admit that I know virtually nothing on this topic.


Luckily for us we live next to the lake so water is available and even though the damn's and lake are very low or close to a critical state there's still plenty of ground water below. 

My water system is mainly made up of quality steel piping because the water is used mainly for washing, shower ect.. but it's very clear water it also can be drank and has been drank for decades until all these water filtration spots started showing up, the coffee and ice tea does taste better with the filtered water so we have a hot and cold dispenser for that, just try to get parts for things like this when minor things wear out like the water valves, we found a replacement for the cold water at the fair, works perfect cost was 40 peso's, I can't believe, I don't think hardware stores sell these.


----------



## George6020 (Apr 18, 2014)

mcalleyboy said:


> Luckily for us we live next to the lake so water is available and even though the damn's and lake are very low or close to a critical state there's still plenty of ground water below.
> 
> My water system is mainly made up of quality steel piping because the water is used mainly for washing, shower ect.. but it's very clear water it also can be drank and has been drank for decades until all these water filtration spots started showing up, the coffee and ice tea does taste better with the filtered water so we have a hot and cold dispenser for that, just try to get parts for things like this when minor things wear out like the water valves, we found a replacement for the cold water at the fair, works perfect cost was 40 peso's, I can't believe, I don't think hardware stores sell these.


My feeling is that getting clean water in the near future will get harder and harder. Its good you have an abundant source where you stay. Can I ask what kind of "quality steel piping" do you have? 
When I had a well drilled(pounded) in Davao, I paid a lot for good quality GI pipe, which has a coating of galvanizing. BUT, these dummies negated the protection of the galvanized pipe, by cutting slits in the last 20 feet of pipe, and when they welded the pipes together, they had to scrape off the galvanized plating too. So, if I ran the water pump every 2-3 days, it appeared to be very clear water.....BUT if I didn't run the pump for 1 week, there was about 20-30 seconds of brown rusty water before it cleaned up again.
Here in Cebu, I haven't started the deep well yet, but I will certainly want to have the cleanest water possible.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*Deep well and connecting lines*



George6020 said:


> My feeling is that getting clean water in the near future will get harder and harder. Its good you have an abundant source where you stay. Can I ask what kind of "quality steel piping" do you have?
> When I had a well drilled(pounded) in Davao, I paid a lot for good quality GI pipe, which has a coating of galvanizing. BUT, these dummies negated the protection of the galvanized pipe, by cutting slits in the last 20 feet of pipe, and when they welded the pipes together, they had to scrape off the galvanized plating too. So, if I ran the water pump every 2-3 days, it appeared to be very clear water.....BUT if I didn't run the pump for 1 week, there was about 20-30 seconds of brown rusty water before it cleaned up again.
> Here in Cebu, I haven't started the deep well yet, but I will certainly want to have the cleanest water possible.


I'm not an expert but there's two qualities of steel and plastic (PVC) tubing that I'm aware of in my area, if I buy it in the Municipality its low quality even the PVC piping, the hardware stores along the hwy have the higher quality products, sometimes you need ask also, stuff is hidden or they have it in the back storage rooms, with everything here if you ask basic questions you get the basic stuff, it pays to ask questions, my wife gets irritated with me because I ask so many questions but... I get tired of fixing things over and over again it's a huge waste of money and hired help.

Mixing steel and PVC doesn't work good in my area when it floods, everything can fall apart, the high dollar items like the Tank and electric pump, the pump ran me 7,000 Peso's (green colored from Italy 1 hp) 3 years ago and I seen the same pump now going for 11,000 peso's, my tank is still holding up it's steel but when it fails it's gonna be another costly item to replace and set up much higher this time. 

The deep well has been there since the 70's the steel tubing is very large (don't know the quality), the well's original use was for a duck farm and Chinese leased the property and installed this well, when this large line connects to my pump it's downgraded to a 1/2" steel line, with parts purchased in large hardware stores, parts bought locally (mom and pop hardware) rust to dust within a year.

Yea I feel your pain on the rust, wonder if your neighbors have this similar experience, we don't know the quality of our water but we do drink from time to time, making ice or large parties but everything underneath the ground and surrounding your property can effect the quality. My brother in-law chops up charcoal and has been doing this for 10 years now and it's starting to show up in water bottom of a bucket that has been standing for days.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Word's out that there's going to be possible power outages 2015 (it's gonna get hot like it alway's does) starting in March so if generators fail or break.... they fail and they break so I'm gonna get another larger rechargeable fan and light combination take a second look at the generator and get gas while it's still cheap.

Best time to get your generators and rechargeable is before it happens because a couple days after there's very little quality rechargeable items and the price seems to double if not triple.


----------



## 197649 (Jan 1, 2013)

mcalleyboy said:


> Word's out that there's going to be possible power outages 2015 (it's gonna get hot like it alway's does) starting in March so if generators fail or break.... they fail and they break so I'm gonna get another larger rechargeable fan and light combination take a second look at the generator and get gas while it's still cheap.
> 
> Best time to get your generators and rechargeable is before it happens because a couple days after there's very little quality rechargeable items and the price seems to double if not triple.


Absolutely right I fell short last year. But I got my generator connected. Tested every month since I got it. Emergeny lites installed in all room good for 8 hours. Hopefully it wont be as bad as predicted.


----------



## UltraFJ40 (May 20, 2014)

Yes, it is best to prepare well in advance. It always turns out cheaper that way too.

Considering the grid problems, have any of you guys used solar panels either fixed or portable? My brother lives on a sailboat without a generator but he does have electric. He has a bank of deep cycle marine batteries the he charges with a few of the $50 cheapo panels. He always has a charged phone and tablet, plenty of rechargeable electrical items too.

His home made solar oven helps make his daily life comfortable.

I'm about to begin construction on one of these ovens and am waiting for a deal on panels so I was just looking for any info that you might have. Might not be a bad idea for storm season.


----------



## Jim151 (Jan 4, 2015)

Speaking as an over 15 year cruiser living on a sailboat, I can say collection of water was the norm. However, one needs to filter (if even screens) the water. Debris in the tanks will cause decay and that leads to fungus, bacteria, and mold problems. Those screens have to be checked and cleaned at least twice a month. The tanks need to be periodically emptied and cleaned with bleach and then flushed. Often that entails scrubbing as well, so should be accessible.
I used a common (probably not in PI) chemical called Purogene to then treat the water (1 oz per 10 gallons). I further rand the collected water thru charcoal filters attached to the taps (shower I didn't bother with). I know of some boaters that used simple pool chlorine, I never did but they seemed satisfied. Here is a chart for amounts: How Much Chlorine To Add to Storage Tank To Kill Bacteria - Residential Well Water Treatment, Iron Filters, Acid Neutralizers, Chlorinators


----------



## UltraFJ40 (May 20, 2014)

Good info Jim, thanks.

My brother gathers rain water and treats with boiling or with common household bleach. He sometimes does both.

He's been doing that since he became a logger in Montana over thirty years ago. He been on the boat for at least a decade so far.

Up in Pangasinan, we still collect rain water but now only use it for laundry and cleaning. The brgy connected our water about two years ago.


----------



## galactic (Dec 2, 2014)

Here in Olongapo there is almost a monthly or bi-weekly 10 hour black out designated as "maintenance" by the local power supplier.

This maintenance has been going on for about 2 years now.

A water catchment system is a very good thing specially when one needs plenty of water because of a house fire. 

Yearly, the month of March is designated as Fire Prevention month so that's why almost every other day there is a major fire breaking out in the news 

I have been also thinking of buying a diesel generator set but noise suppression is a major concern. 
I live in a very enclosed community and I dont want to add to the burden of the neighbors as they endure the blackouts and I enjoy my generator set.


----------



## UltraFJ40 (May 20, 2014)

Hmm, that's mighty nice of you. However if you let them hook the karaoke to it....


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

galactic said:


> Here in Olongapo there is almost a monthly or bi-weekly 10 hour black out designated as "maintenance" by the local power supplier.
> 
> This maintenance has been going on for about 2 years now.
> .


Same in Baguio 

Beneco publishes weekly outage list... again all for "maintenance"

Between 5 to 12 hours .. during summer stuff in the fridge gets wasted .. though during winter in Baguio doesn't affect much .. other than the inconvenience of having to shower in cold water ...


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

galactic said:


> .
> 
> Yearly, the month of March is designated as Fire Prevention month so that's why almost every other day there is a major fire breaking out in the news
> .


Lol


----------



## galactic (Dec 2, 2014)

UltraFJ40 said:


> Hmm, that's mighty nice of you. However if you let them hook the karaoke to it....


LOL

No Karaoke Ninjas in my side of the mountains.
There is one family which have their Karaoke blaring when relatives from abroad comes home or when there is a birthday in the family. 
BUT these guys are real singers, pro singers in Pier One, a local place where singers are quite good.
Singing does not go beyond 12 midnight because the patriarch is a city councilor which is also a rarity because he does not tolerate lawlessness in his area in exchange for votes. (in other areas he tolerates it)


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*Health of an individual*



unggoy said:


> Assuming you could afford a generator and fuel. For most people that stuff is way too expensive! Besides, who cares? You won't die without power, right?
> 
> Brownouts don't seem to be an issue in the places I have lived. Mostly blackouts.


My wife, her health isn't so good and during the very hot months last year was very hot, afternoon on and if there's no wind it's very hot and hard for her to breath, so it depends on the health, last year the heat was 44-46 C or 100 degrees F for months and very long days.

Lost allot of people in our municipality since last year, mainly the elderly or those with health issues, heat and humidity are hard on citizens and could be deadly for a newly arriving expat with no power.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

unggoy said:


> Really? Where at? The Philippines is not that hot. Usually never breaches 100 F.


Last year was deadly hot and long in lower Luzon but your right in the summer or dry season it's normally lower 90's but the weather for several months has been cooler than I've experienced so we don't need to use the AC unit. Last year starting some time around March maybe earlier it was 33-36 a couple times nearing 40 C, so we had to turn on the AC unit also there wasn't much wind. Couple of our tree's have grown large enough now where they block the Sun rays.

To keep things cooler I've planted over the last 5 years several Mahogany, San Palo (Tamarind), Pumelo( grapefruit), green colored oranges forgot the name, Calamansi, Bayabas (Guava), Jack Fruit, tree's the Mahogany tree's are very tall now I also allowed some junk tree's to grow they grow faster than all the other tree's but the wood quality is poor and they bear no fruit but sure provided some badly needed shad for short term till the other fruit tree's mature.


----------



## UltraFJ40 (May 20, 2014)

Ambulong, Batangas May 2014: Weather History for Manila, Philippines | Weather Underground

Looks like in March and April it approached 95-99 quite a few times. In May it reached a recorded 100 at least twice according to this weather station.

That's pretty dang hot. Thankfully, I bet the humidity was lower so not too high of a heat index.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*Cooked well done*



UltraFJ40 said:


> Ambulong, Batangas May 2014: Weather History for Manila, Philippines | Weather Underground
> 
> Looks like in March and April it approached 95-99 quite a few times. In May it reached a recorded 100 at least twice according to this weather station.
> 
> That's pretty dang hot. Thankfully, I bet the humidity was lower so not too high of a heat index.


Felt like I was cooking it was so hot last year and it didn't cool down much. I can take the heat but my poor wife sure panic'd or couldn't so my electrical bill last year was higher than normal, we were missing some tree's and so the bedroom was exposed to the direct sunlight afternoon on. Real thankful this year has been cooler but much drier, we got a little sprinkle today but I know that did very little to the ground it vaporized back into the air and didn't get down far enough, I spent all day yesterday watering tree's I'd planted late last year.

Our manual pump takes at least 3 scoups from the tabo and some serious pumping to draw out the water another sign it's dry, the Laguna de Bay banks are withdrawing a very steady rate all signs to me that it's gonna be a dry year, so if the power does go out I hope it keeps cooler I can deal with it but just in case I'm going to buy another larger rechargeable fan and light with radio while prices are low, soon as trouble hits the sales are gone and the prices have jumped considerable and good luck finding quality rechargeable items "Out of stock".


----------



## SublationUSAF (May 29, 2014)

George6020 said:


> Water and electricity...........very important to us foreigners. Last year when I lived in Davao, I built a cement water tank above ground..........which was fed by the gutters on the house. But when there is no rain, the tank runs dry, so I had a deep well drilled(pounded) approx. 250 feet. Installed a submersible pump, but I should have included a manual pump too for brownouts. Now that I'm in Cebu, I will certainly plan for 2 water sources, and for brownouts. After the house is built, I hope to build a small solar energy system. Does anyone have any experience with solar?


What was the cost of your deep well? We are looking to do the same thing.


----------



## George6020 (Apr 18, 2014)

our contract was P900 per foot.................they pounded the solid steel rod with a pointed tip to approximately 254 feet. 
they installed 11 pieces of 4" steel galvanized pipe..........220' deep............they cut slits into the bottom 2 pipes for water to seep into..........this also exposed bare steel to rusting
then installed the submersible pump, wires, and 1-1/4" galvanized pipe.

the price per foot depends on how much rock there is. we had about 20-30 feet of softer ground near the top, then the stones and limestone rock started. whenever they hit a solid stone, it was very slow going.......sometimes taking all day to break through it. 

don't expect completion in 1 week...........it will take them 3-4 months, or longer. they will need "extra" for fuel for engine and transportation, broken tools....their engine will breakdown, their welding machine will have problems.......then the typical delays will be too hot, rain, traffic, vehicle breakdown, sickness, and other emergencies. 

at least this can give you some idea what this project entails. BUT, try to ask around in your area for others who might have a deep well. your installers will just copy the same depth because they have no idea. 

in the US, drillers keep drilling until they get to an aquifer, underground lake or river. BUT here, its just rain water that has soaked deeper and deeper into the ground and gets trapped............ it doesn't appear to be any huge or massive water reservoir...........so when you pump up the water in your pipes....you will have to wait until they fill up again.


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

George6020 said:


> our contract was P900 per foot.................they pounded the solid steel rod with a pointed tip to approximately 254 feet.
> they installed 11 pieces of 4" steel galvanized pipe..........220' deep............they cut slits into the bottom 2 pipes for water to seep into..........this also exposed bare steel to rusting
> then installed the submersible pump, wires, and 1-1/4" galvanized pipe.
> 
> ...


entertaining, your post was, but not far from the truth

I was watching a similiar situation, when the Nearby creek was being shored up, due to loose soil

The guys set up a tent, started living there, and then started slowly bringing in the stone and stuff, and started work, being supervised by two female engineers, and then took a break, the previously strengthened wall collapsed, then some more senior engineers came over, and then after a few rounds of discussion, repeated .. and then another part collapsed ..

I couldn't see what happened next, as I had to leave Philippines

BTW, it is the same comical native engineering, that has built the incredible and a mini engineering marvel- the rice terraces of Banue, the hanging coffins, and a lot and lot more


----------



## northwoods (Nov 14, 2013)

*Well cost ....*



George6020 said:


> our contract was P900 per foot.................they pounded the solid steel rod with a pointed tip to approximately 254 feet.
> they installed 11 pieces of 4" steel galvanized pipe..........220' deep............they cut slits into the bottom 2 pipes for water to seep into..........this also exposed bare steel to rusting
> then installed the submersible pump, wires, and 1-1/4" galvanized pipe.
> 
> ...


is my math correct ? 
the basic drilling was , APX $ 4,500 usd .
if so what were the other costs ?
thanks for your help .


----------



## lefties43332 (Oct 21, 2012)

northwoods said:


> is my math correct ?
> the basic drilling was , APX $ 4,500 usd .
> if so what were the other costs ?
> thanks for your help .


In Leyte it cost me 4000 php including laid up with concrete


----------



## northwoods (Nov 14, 2013)

*Well cost's*



lefties43332 said:


> in leyte it cost me 4000 php including laid up with concrete


hi lefties ;
your well was ,,apx $ 90 usd ?
If so ...apx how deep ?
Thanks ........


----------



## lefties43332 (Oct 21, 2012)

northwoods said:


> hi lefties ;
> your well was ,,apx $ 90 usd ?
> If so ...apx how deep ?
> Thanks ........


Yes. Shallow water tables. Even here in subic very cheap. Foreigners pay way too much.


----------



## northwoods (Nov 14, 2013)

*well cost ,.,.*



lefties43332 said:


> Yes. Shallow water tables. Even here in subic very cheap. Foreigners pay way too much.


ok thanks ...hands on info is great .
are you using a hand pump .. or electric ?
- liked the sunglasses pic you posted ..hehe .
cute little guy .


----------



## lefties43332 (Oct 21, 2012)

northwoods said:


> ok thanks ...hands on info is great .
> are you using a hand pump .. or electric ?
> - liked the sunglasses pic you posted ..hehe .
> cute little guy .


That was for the well..
We have used both. Hand pump and electric


----------



## lefties43332 (Oct 21, 2012)

northwoods said:


> ok thanks ...hands on info is great .
> are you using a hand pump .. or electric ?
> - liked the sunglasses pic you posted ..hehe .
> cute little guy .


That was for the well..
We have used both. Hand pump and electric. Let locals get your prices for u


----------



## northwoods (Nov 14, 2013)

*Well well .*



lefties43332 said:


> that was for the well..
> We have used both. Hand pump and electric. Let locals get your prices for u


can do ,, thank you .


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*Shallow well*



northwoods said:


> ok thanks ...hands on info is great .
> are you using a hand pump .. or electric ?
> - liked the sunglasses pic you posted ..hehe .
> cute little guy .


I feel that's the norm here shallow drilled hole and our well cost wasn't more than 4,000 peso's. I'd use the quality steel pipes also, been there done that having things fixed over and over again, (like a wood or bamboo house), ditch the plastic stuff because this water is used for washing clothes, dishes, showers, we still drink from it but mainly our drinking water is from the Hot & Cold dispenser with filtered water delivered.


----------



## George6020 (Apr 18, 2014)

Deep wells cost more, especially if your area has a lot of stones and rocks. We also had a shallow well, dug by 2 guys...........P600 per meter ....approx. 1-1/2 meter in diameter, outlined with 9mm steel bar and cement.....5 meters deep. That was P3000 plus materials. The water is pretty clean for washing, but not drinking. In summer, these shallow wells nearly dry up. Water is #1 necessity, so if you want plentiful water, you really do want a deep well. 
If you go with a deep well, not only will your water be plentiful, but the quality will be much better, even for drinking. Remember, you also need to buy steel pipe, wire, contactor switch, water tank, water pump.
You will be the envy of your whole barangay........and don't be surprised if people ask you for water during the dry summers...........it could be a good business.


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

George6020 said:


> You will be the envy of your whole barangay........and don't be surprised if people ask you for water during the dry summers...........it could be a good business.


my next door neighbour sells filtered water for 20 peso a gallon (the blue gallons .. )


----------



## jon1 (Mar 18, 2012)

20p per gallon is expensive... I get 5 gallon bottles delivered to my house for 40p each..


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

jon1 said:


> 20p per gallon is expensive... I get 5 gallon bottles delivered to my house for 40p each..


supply - demand.


----------



## lefties43332 (Oct 21, 2012)

ecureilx said:


> supply - demand.


I get 5 gal delivered for 20 php


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

lefties43332 said:


> I get 5 gal delivered for 20 php


probably the blue gallon is 5 gallon, in that case

is that the Blue Coloured water gallons ?


----------



## lefties43332 (Oct 21, 2012)

ecureilx said:


> probably the blue gallon is 5 gallon, in that case
> 
> is that the Blue Coloured water gallons ?


Yes.....


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

lefties43332 said:


> Yes.....


then I stand corrected, 20 peso = 5 gallon


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*Filtered water*



jon1 said:


> 20p per gallon is expensive... I get 5 gallon bottles delivered to my house for 40p each..


That's how much our water used to cost a decade ago, we had a guy from another municipality deliver us the water, so the costs were all in delivery, he was the closest one but now there's some tough competition and also quality water filtering spots. We get ours from a couple blocks away delivered for 25 peso's.


----------



## George6020 (Apr 18, 2014)

With a deep well, you will have plentiful water all year round, and good quality. Soon after our was finished, we had about 6 families coming regularly for water. Ours was mainly a service to the local people who were very poor. We told them just bring your own container.....and we will fill it for P10 each. This was in higher terrain in Davao, kinda far from the city.


----------



## cvgtpc1 (Jul 28, 2012)

Very poor and own container, thought you were going to say you filled it for free LOL


----------



## fmartin_gila (May 15, 2011)

Guess it does amount to supply & demand. We get our water for drinking and cooking for 15 Peso's for the 5 gallon blue containers either pickup or delivered. Our well is a hand dug in the cement rings about 2 1/2 foot diameter and approx 18 inch deep. it's only 13 rings deep and they dug it by hand at 1100 Peso's per ring and that included the cement rings. So far there is plenty of clean water for other than drinking & cooking purposes. Quite a bit of the variance must be how rocky the ground is and how far above the groundwater you are.

Fred


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

cvgtpc1 said:


> Very poor and own container, thought you were going to say you filled it for free LOL


If he gave it for free am sure someone will make a business out of him ...taking it free and selling it for 20 peso ..

Recently a road crew wanted to charge their phone and my next door neighbour said 10 peso ..

I was like what ????

Till she explained. .. if it is free they will keep coming for more and they won't bother to buy themselves a 100 peso charger instead .. 

That's how things are ...


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*Charging is a must*



ecureilx said:


> If he gave it for free am sure someone will make a business out of him ...taking it free and selling it for 20 peso ..
> 
> Recently a road crew wanted to charge their phone and my next door neighbour said 10 peso ..
> 
> ...


Excellent point ecureilx... If I borrowed out my tools, brush cutter, it takes a couple days or a week before my items are returned and while it's gone it's a money maker opportunity and your tools and valuable items are worn to junk and those that borrow your stuff are still happy-happy smiling, they sleep well at nights on your dime, if there's a crisis and they have items you need it's really professional and they will charge you. 

Typhoon Glenda was one example of helping out the neighborhood in charging their cell phones but it turned into a business opportunity to charge cell phones for those that weren't part of the neighborhood by the neighbor's and a new money maker for them. I have yet to see my neighbors give away any sort of service without a nominal fee, so great point, charge them for sure. 

When crisis occurs or there's shortages of food, vegetable items you'll get charged by your neighbors and they'll make it look real professional, everything is a business and potential money maker, not only do they sit on the sides of the streets to talk but anything can happen if your available and ready to go to work.


----------



## cvgtpc1 (Jul 28, 2012)

ecureilx said:


> If he gave it for free am sure someone will make a business out of him ...taking it free and selling it for 20 peso ..
> 
> Recently a road crew wanted to charge their phone and my next door neighbour said 10 peso ..
> 
> ...


Just when I think I know it all I learn something new! Didn't even consider that angle!


----------



## George6020 (Apr 18, 2014)

cvgtpc1 said:


> Very poor and own container, thought you were going to say you filled it for free LOL


 There were some free........my wife got the scoop on their situation, bc we didn't want them reselling it.


----------



## jon1 (Mar 18, 2012)

I think this picture says it all...

The largest reservoir in the country at more than 10M low pumping out water to supply electricity.....


----------

